# Anyone gone from a large screen to an iphone 5?



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a galaxy note and I love it! Its perfect although annoyingly large, but its fair to say I knew that prior to purchase.

I have the chance to switch at no cost to a brand new iphone 5 for less money than I pay a month (£25) with no upfront phone cost and unlimited everything!

Its only a pound cheaper a month but unlimited phone calls is nice. 

So has anyone switched from a large screen to a small screen and regretted it?

What will a dyed in the wool android fan make of IOS6?


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Dont move from android over to the dreaded dark side, lol


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I'll chime in and say its a better phone and operating system, but just like cars everyone will stand up for their own


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally love the iPhone 5 not had any problems and a good size and weight :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, hoping this doesn't turn into a vs thread as ultimately they'll both do the same thing, more so user experience on the 'small' screen!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Thanks guys, hoping this doesn't turn into a vs thread as ultimately they'll both do the same thing, more so user experience on the 'small' screen!


Do you have to return the note? If not you will be in the best position , what did you have before the note? As you rightly mention, it is pointless a vs thread, People have switched both ways and have been content with their choice. Recent news articles suggest the fruit based is tailoring off, but it's not just about numbers and the masses, BB and Nokia are still going . :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

People who have only ever had Apple smartphones will say, "Get an iPhone, it's the best phone in the world ever!!!"

People who have only ever hand Android phones will say, "Stick with an Android phone, iPhones are crap."

People who have switched from an Iphone to an Android phone will say, "Why didn't I get an Android phone sooner, it's brilliant!"

People who have switched from an Android to an iPhone 5 will say, "I hate this piece of crap, I want my Galaxy SIII back!!!!!"

That's what I've found anyway.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I went from an HD2 (flashed with Android) to an iP4s. Didn't take long at all to get used to the smaller screen. 

Haven't used the newer phones so can't compare, but after 6 months of WM, then 18 months of Android followed by 14 months of the iPhone, I've not regretted it. 

I thought I'd be jail breaking the iPhone within 6 months, but I'm happy as it is and haven't found the need yet.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not quite the same but as this is about screen sizes rather than OS it might be a bit relevant.
I've recently got a HTC One X+ which I thought I would find absolutely massive in comparison to my Wildfire S, but it only took me a couple of days to get used to.
Now the Wildfire S seems tiny which I suppose it is, but even the OH's Desire (he's also just got the One X+ copy cat ) seems really little in comparison.

Before you make a permanent switch can you use the IP5 for a day or two to see how you find it?
After having a bigger screen now I wouldn't want to downsize.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait for the iphone math :doublesho


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Jem said:


> People who have only ever had Apple smartphones will say, "Get an iPhone, it's the best phone in the world ever!!!"
> 
> People who have only ever hand Android phones will say, "Stick with an Android phone, iPhones are crap."
> 
> ...


Not from my experience, build quality of galaxy S3 prompted me to send it back after 48hrs it was to buggy also comes second to iPhone in drop tests, security of android as well not great. I had S3 and tab got rid of both and got iPhone 5 and iPad, better experience for what my personal needs.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

silverblack said:


> Wait for the iphone math :doublesho


Which at 4.8 inches is tiny compared to the note!

Which might have just answered my question!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kevoque said:


> Personally love the iPhone 5 not had any problems and a good size and weight :thumb:


you buy the iphone 4 and then 5 months later the iphone 4s comes out you buy the iphone 4s and 5 months later the iphone 5 comes out you buy the iphone 5, 5 months later the iphone 5s comes out so you buy the iphone 5s then 5 months later the iphone math comes out


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i sold my apple and went over to android


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Recently swapped from a Samsung Galaxy S2 to an iPhone5. I watch movies on it most days and the screen size is perfectly watchable.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Without trying to sound nosey how did you manage to scoop a deal like that, its upgrade time for me but for a £35 a month tarriff im having to fork out £270 for the handset or trade in my 4s which the missus is wanting


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

You can get these deals for loyalty and so on so forth, most likely business user or has a few contracts out, apart from rent my mobiles is my biggest bill by far a month!! For 4 contracts. So I'll be expecting a very nice deal next time.

Try phones4u Tank they have some good deals free iPhone 5 for £36 a month on orange


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks mate, might give that a try, ended up paying £75 a month last time for a free handset never again. Sure im due something for being loyal to o2


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> you buy the iphone 4 and then 5 months later the iphone 4s comes out you buy the iphone 4s and 5 months later the iphone 5 comes out you buy the iphone 5, 5 months later the iphone 5s comes out so you buy the iphone 5s then 5 months later the iphone math comes out


lol my mate bought a experia T the week of release on a 24 month contract..

turned it on.. went online and first page was sony homepage with a big advert on the experia z which will replace his in 3 months :lol:
he was not happy!

back on topic, I went from a HTC Desire HD which is about 4" I think.. to the iphone 5 and it does everything I need it to and more.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a note and nothing but problems got a iPhone 5 now and a lot better faster and a better phone


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Danny_Leeds said:


> I had a note and nothing but problems got a iPhone 5 now and a lot better faster and a better phone


Can you expand a little mate? What problems did you have and when you say faster? The note is too fast for almost everything I do, no idea why they stuck a quad core in the note 2!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> I went from a HTC Desire HD which is about 4" I think.. to the iphone 5 and it does everything I need it to and more.


Same for me much prefer the iP5 to the Desire HD


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

iPhone 5 what can it do that my 4 could do nothing, would I buy another iPhone unlikely unless good deal , it's a good phone but I don't like the screen tbo they have been cheap skates and lazy IMHO


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Brazo, heres my thoughts..

If youve got other Apple products such as MacBooks, iPads etc then an iPhone makes sense as they work very well together.

If not, then you can open your mind to all phones available on the market. I think the iPhone5 is fantastic, but im sure that the latest Samsungs etc are very very good also.

Could you buy the handset outright, and then get a cheap monthly sim such as GifGaf or whatever they are called? Over 24 months the total amount you've spent might equal out. Then sell your phone to recoup some money back. Then start again..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Without trying to sound nosey how did you manage to scoop a deal like that, its upgrade time for me but for a £35 a month tarriff im having to fork out £270 for the handset or trade in my 4s which the missus is wanting


If it helps I just got a really good upgrade deal with Vodafone - If you're on Twitter I sent a tweet to phones4you and asked if they would buy out the last 2 months on my Vodafone contract (using the vodafone @ in the tweet) because they had a good deal on the phone I wanted with o2.
Vodafone sent me a message asking to fill in a web form and they would call me back.
They came back with a deal far better than even new customers are getting on the Vodafone website and better than the one I'd initially seen with o2.
I was really surprised as I've only been with them 16months so not like there was any customer loyalty from me.
It's worth trying with o2, alternatively when you have a month left just call and ask for your PAC. Usually someone from retentions will call back.


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently went from the small screen of the iphone 4 to the larger galaxy s3. It was annoying at first getting used to the bigger screen but now im settled with it (besides its battery life) but I definitely couldn't go back to a smaller screen now. Plus this is great for movies and a note to a 5 is a big difference.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> *iPhone 5 what can it do that my 4 could do nothing*, would I buy another iPhone unlikely unless good deal , it's a good phone but I don't like the screen tbo they have been cheap skates and lazy IMHO


I beleive it can show an extra line of icons  Is it not also 16:9 aspect ratio instead of 4:3 ?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the 5 for the most part, shame the ansining is so crap..... IOS6 is good apart from some crazy self destruct the calendar does when you sync it with iCloud. Lost so many appointments but I seem to have it sorted now.....


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Brazo said:


> Can you expand a little mate? What problems did you have and when you say faster? The note is too fast for almost everything I do, no idea why they stuck a quad core in the note 2!


Would not charge when I pulled charger out said it was still charging kept cutting people off when I called them after 10 seconds slow through apps put itself on aeroplane mode but not to say all are bad could just have been my phone iPhone 5 is faster at everything hard to explain why but if u swapped u would know


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danny_Leeds said:


> Would not charge when I pulled charger out said it was still charging kept cutting people off when I called them after 10 seconds slow through apps put itself on aeroplane mode but not to say all are bad could just have been my phone iPhone 5 is faster at everything hard to explain why but if u swapped u would know


Will be interesting to learn if the OP experiences the same , some of the symptoms described were relevant to the IP4.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't change the note for the iPhone 5, everyone I know who has an iPhone 5 has had problems with theirs. Android is a much better and fast device IMO.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

No iPhone5 problems here.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Personally I wouldn't change the note for the iPhone 5, everyone I know who has an iPhone 5 has had problems with theirs. Android is a much better and fast device IMO.


What problems ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I went from a S3 to the iPhone 5 and I found the screen on the iPhone more useable , the S3 being to big to use one handed, I can navigate around the whole screen on the iPhone with my thumb in one hand, the S3 was just so bulky and required being held with one hand and operated with the other.

Also on of the other issues I had with the s3 was that even though the screen was bigger you could have say the DW home page open but it was hard to read the writing so you would need to zoom in to read anything , on the iPhone even when the writing is small you can read it without zooming in, it's hard to explain I guess but having to zoom in to read things was a little irritating, I can see why a bigger screen may be a little better for movies etc but then I would be using a tablet for that.

If you haven't already then go an have a try of the iPhone and see how you get on, I don't miss the S3 and the 5 is plenty big enough for me, I will have a look at the S4 when it's released and see if its still such a big handful though but then I am not too brand Loyal and like to chop and change.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

The android lot sound alot like how the iPhone lot are perceived to sound :lol:.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well it's charging! I will keep the note for a while yet just in case I have made a grave error but so far a good impression!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Shaun said:


> What problems ?


3G would stop working from time to time, wifi drops out a lot when used and also the phone just turns of and on randomly. A mate of mine has had 3 now which have been replaced under warranty and still has problems with it.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i've just upgraded my contract on o2 and getting an Iphone 5, my first i phone! Still waiting for it tho! think theres no stock.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Tank. said:


> Thanks mate, might give that a try, ended up paying £75 a month last time for a free handset never again. Sure im due something for being loyal to o2


Been with o2 for ages, i just moaned about the cost of the phone didnt want to pay £179 for the IP5 so they just said

"ah i see your a loyal customer, you can have it for £24.99" :doublesho

sweet!


----------

